# Trip counter (Trip A + B)



## Nizadar (Nov 3, 2018)

I can't remember how something was set when I took delivery of my 3 because I immediately changed their values. On the display when you swipe right you get a listing of 4 counters:

1) since started
2) last charged
3) Trip A (I think this is correct)?
4) Trip B (I think this is correct)?

Odometer


I think this is correct?

Here is why I care... I set what I'm remembering as Trip A to "maintenance" and Trip B to "lifetime". This is how I was planning on keeping things recorded when I got the car. Currently both are exactly the same (I haven't reset anything), but once I rotate or some other type of maintenance I plan on resetting the "maintenance" counter. Do the counters move once they've been reset or do they stay in their exact position? To clarify if I was to reset Trip B to zero it wouldn't sort above Trip A? Trip A always remains above Trip B. Isn't that right? Am I also remembering Trip A and Trip B or were they something else?


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

You are correct. When you reset any of the counters they remain in the same physical location on the display.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Nizadar said:


> I can't remember how something was set when I took delivery of my 3 because I immediately changed their values. On the display when you swipe right you get a listing of 4 counters:
> 
> 1) since started
> 2) last charged
> ...


You can rename the counters by pressing the three dots ... next to the name.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

And you always have the lifetime total on the About Your Tesla screen (press the Tesla T)


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

I change name on Trip B to "Grand Total (Do Not Reset)".

Good way to keep track of lifetime wh/mi.


----------

